

Kill your browser in a single click (well, force-quit required anyway) - 2ton_jeff
http://nt4.com/js/64g

======
mpnordland
Force quit not required on linux/firfox 37. Normal close function works. I
think a blog post explaining why it is would be better.

~~~
2ton_jeff
i was just surprised, can't restart firefox at all w/ mac os x, safari not
much happier but at least it recovers... was just surprised that a 64MB file
can so easily KO it..

